# Derivatives traders in Tasmania?



## 42S (27 May 2009)

Any derivitaves traders  operating  from Hobart full time  ? , Located in Singapore at present  but looking to  move back for  Lifestyle.  

I have heard that  the place  is going to be the first for superfast   NBN 100MBS .? 
This would make life  easy .

If anyone is operating from there ( futs) I would be interested  to know  connectivity etc.


----------



## Timmy (27 May 2009)

*Re: Tasmania*

I'm not in Tassie, but the plan for the NBN network is being trialled there at present and AFAIK the plan is in place for a rollout in July (2009).

I have seen a couple of newpaper articles about this:

_"The Tasmanian government, in conjunction with Aurora Energy, will construct a fibre to the premise network which will deliver speeds of 100 megabits per second, connecting over 200,000 Tasmanian households and businesses,"_, from http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25307829-15306,00.html

and

http://www.australianit.news.com.au/story/0,25197,25312652-15306,00.html

Speed of 100 Mbps ... wow!


----------



## 42S (27 May 2009)

*Re: Tasmania*

Whilst    hardly   making it  the Gib of  asian pac it would  be handy  ?  ,I was just interested  to see if anyone was  operating from there at the moment.  I  have only  heard   of 1 other   trader down there  ,


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 May 2009)

I'm no derivatives trader but I do live in Tas. 

I can confirm that Aurora broadband plan does seem to be happening. Indeed they've been putting cable in the ground for years and are already active in the government and corporate communications market.

I take it from your comments that you previously lived in Tas?


----------



## beamstas (27 May 2009)

Im from tassie from launnie region
If anyone wants to get in contact pm me


----------



## acouch (27 May 2009)

well i have land at white beach, and telstra laid cable along the boundry last year..

a great place..wish i was living there now..
ac


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

has land and a house  in the southern huon valley , traded from there for a year , no probs with broadband speed at time . bit slow when it came to movie downloads tho , but fine for my trading platform etc etc

 and agrees .great place , looking forward to going back


----------



## weird (27 May 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> has land and a house  in the southern huon valley , traded from there for a year , no probs with broadband speed at time . bit slow when it came to movie downloads tho , but fine for my trading platform etc etc
> 
> and agrees .great place , looking forward to going back




Nunthewiser, your post sounds like Golum.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 May 2009)

weird said:


> Nunthewiser, your post sounds like Golum.




 my precioussssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## weird (27 May 2009)

lol


----------



## 42S (28 May 2009)

Waiting   for the 2  headed  tasmanian  jokes to come  , but   as  a former local ( biased )  a very  nice place to live .

Great   place for   kids to grow up  beats   Sing   hands  down .


----------



## beamstas (28 May 2009)

acouch said:


> well i have land at white beach, and telstra laid cable along the boundry last year..
> 
> a great place..wish i was living there now..
> ac




My girlfriend has a shack down there
Its beautiful


----------



## rapt88 (28 May 2009)

42S said:


> Any derivitaves traders  operating  from Hobart full time  ?




Hi 42S,

Yes, EOD SPI trader in Hobart.

Cheers

Rapt88


----------



## Naked shorts (10 June 2009)

How are you going to get around that little issue called tax? Isnt that why you moved to Singapore in the first place?


----------



## jonojpsg (10 June 2009)

Go Tassie!!  I am waiting patiently for my wife to realise that she really wants to go back to work after having finished producing our three wonderful kids, then I can get stuck into some serious trading.  Love living here and would firmly encourage all traders to move here and we can lobby the govt to make it a tax haven for traders


----------



## vivazebull (10 June 2009)

Also in Tas. No derivatives here. Just stocks. Based in Hobart. Ec. development dept. seemed upbeat a few weeks back re: broadband plan creating new opportunities for Tas etc etc. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 June 2009)

42s the high speed pipe to your door is not going to help with scalping futs.

Fine if you are downloading a 10 meg file but of no use with trading. What is of more concern is the latency of the connection. And the further away you are from your broker and the exchanges the bigger the latency.

What you will find is that you are getting 20 - 100 meg speed at your end to the first exchange but from there it goes through about 20 other exchanges and each box really slows things down. Not just your orders but the data coming to you from the exchange.

Find someone in tassie who can do a ping or Traceroute to test your broker and data provider.


----------



## beamstas (10 June 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Find someone in tassie who can do a ping or Traceroute to test your broker and data provider.




I would be willing to do this
But i don't know how


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 June 2009)

beamstas said:


> I would be willing to do this
> But i don't know how




For IB Hong Kong

start --> run --> cmd

Type into the box that comes up,

ping gw1.ibllc.com.hk



For a trace to see how many hops it takes to get to the broker type this,

tracert  gw1.ibllc.com.hk


----------



## beamstas (10 June 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> For IB Hong Kong
> 
> start --> run --> cmd
> 
> ...









There you go


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 June 2009)

Twice as slow as what I am geting in melbourne with 2 extra hops,


----------



## Naked shorts (10 June 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> gw1.ibllc.com.hk




TH, how do you get the server addresses for brokers?


----------



## Trembling Hand (10 June 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> TH, how do you get the server addresses for brokers?




Ask them. If they are serious about their service they will gladly hand them over.

most will not


----------



## 42S (15 June 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 5.2.3790]
(C) Copyright 1985-2003 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>pingibllc.com.hk
'pingibllc.com.hk' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping gw1.ibllc.com.hk

Pinging gw1.ibllc.com.hk [202.1.7.3] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 202.1.7.3: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=50
Reply from 202.1.7.3: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=50
Reply from 202.1.7.3: bytes=32 time=168ms TTL=50
Reply from 202.1.7.3: bytes=32 time=167ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 202.1.7.3:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 167ms, Maximum = 168ms, Average = 167ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping.abc.net.au
'ping.abc.net.au' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping abc.net.au

Pinging abc.net.au [202.6.74.117] with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 202.6.74.117:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 203.27.17.1

Pinging 203.27.17.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 203.27.17.1: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=241
Reply from 203.27.17.1: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=241
Reply from 203.27.17.1: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=241
Reply from 203.27.17.1: bytes=32 time=37ms TTL=241

Ping statistics for 203.27.17.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 37ms, Maximum = 37ms, Average = 37ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


Understand    what you are   about   TH  in Tas checking it out at  the moment .

This is    reasonable  considering  if you  are  at a certain  office in SYD  you will  get about   15 MS. Hobart   is till behind the  curve   but    possible .

I am not   suggesting  for 1 min that  I would  scalp  Asian indexes  from here   but   not my game ,  always  been IRP .

Cheers


----------



## jacko55 (4 July 2009)

Just found this thread.  I'm a professional futures trader, recently returned to live in Hobart.  42S, I'm sending you a private message.  If there are any other pro traders lurking here...feel free to contact me.


----------



## Naked shorts (4 July 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ask them. If they are serious about their service they will gladly hand them over.
> 
> most will not




I ended up finding a way to get the IP addresses of brokers.

In the command console, type "netstat -b"

The "netstat" command show you all the open connections, and adding the "-b" on the end will shows the .EXE's that are associated with open connections.

If you are running a ZenFire feed, dont bother pinging them as their servers wont respond.


----------

